# Coffin pop up



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi All,
We:jol:ll this year I am going all the way and am buying a welder to build some of my props. I will purchase air cylinders and controls for the props. Here is my question, does anyone have a how-to for a coffin pop up? I'm going today to get a mig set up from HomeDepot and there will be a learning curve i'm sure but I want some serious and long lasting/reliable props so here we go! ToT's beware!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Like this

















Frighteners Entertainment sells the books with so many plans for pneumatic props that prop above is in volume 2 
You can buy them here


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is one made out of pvc. Shouldn't be hard to convert to metal.

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the plug Joe.
These books were written by my friend Brent of (DCProps).
He is truly a talent and even got himself on the Today show this last season.
He won a nice $50,000 check for his display.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchased every book and video I could find. I just had my welder delivered.... I will be using the DC Prop book.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

That photo, is the prop, I am going to try first.....


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

yea thats what i am going to make if i get the time


----------

